# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Drones with facial recognition, SightX AI, Ramat Gan, Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - SightX AI

----------


## Airicist

Article "Drones With Facial Recognition Are Primed To Fly—But The World Isn’t Ready Yet"

by Thomas Brewster
February 15, 2021

----------

